# Jotul 3TD



## podius (Sep 27, 2011)

Helllo. I've been reading and reading this forum for some time and now I've got a question or questions about a stove I just bought. It's a Jotul 3TD 1987 with black blue enamel that I got from CL for $225. Just the bottom burn plate needed to be replaced along with gaskets. What I don't know about is: The side burn plates have a flat top and a groove on the bottom- what I don't know is if the flat part is oriented up wards or if it fits in the bottom burn plate groove. Do all the plates inside get cemented together or are they suppose to be left loose? Is there suppose to be firebrick? and is the door suppose to close tightly and if so how do you tighten up the door latch. Sorry If I sound like a dummy. This is my first woodstove, for my first house. And maybe if there's anything else I should know about this stove that'd be great. My house is 560sq ft-of which 400 is wide open with a 1/2 story of 200 sq ft and an unfinished-but insulated basement, I think this will heat my home. When I was looking at woodstoves just a few days ago, the dealer said I need a 1600 to 2200 sq ft stove to heat my house. I don't know if he was telling me the truth, or just trying to sell me a more expensive stove. When I saw the Jotul on CL I knew this would be a cheaper experiment as to what size stove I needed.


----------



## webbie (Sep 27, 2011)

To my knowledge, none of the liners are cemented together - they just sit in there up against one another. I think the rear might help hold in the side plates and they also do sit in some kind of groove in the bottom plate. You could use a little furnace cement if you feel it will help hold it in place a little better. 

No firebrick needed.

See enclosed parts breakdown.

Chances are that the door latch can be tightened by adjusting a nut and/or removing a washer if you see a few on the inside...of the stove on the door latch shaft. Also, if the front door gasket is replaced, that tightens up the door fit.

--------------replace inside parts--------
7.1 Replacing the baffle plate - burn plates - 
grate - inner bottom plate (fig. 6)
â€¢ Remove the  ash retainer (A).
â€¢ Lift the baffle plate forward and to the side  and edge it out 
of the door (B). 
â€¢ Remove the burn plates (C).
â€¢  Remove the inner bottom plate  (D).


----------



## webbie (Sep 27, 2011)

It's a decent stove and should heat well - but you won't get a long burn time...still, a good idea to experiment and see what it does, etc.


----------



## podius (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

